# What I did on my computer conversion vacation



## AucillaDawg (Mar 24, 2018)

So our new owners have locked us out of the office until Monday. What else is an angler supposed to do but go fishing! 

It was really windy yesterday afternoon near the Aucilla with sustained winds at 15 knots and gusts to 18 but we managed to scratch out a few trout and a nice triple on reds off the same point!

Going back again today hoping for some improved conditions.


----------

